

Robert Scoble Interview: “Facebook Will Make Their Own Search Engine” - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2012/04/27/robert-scoble-interview/

======
Indyan
Good interview, but the interviewer editorialized the headline.

------
indubitably
It never ceases to amaze me that Scoble is famous.

